# Freezing whole tomatoes for later use??



## larry_stewart (Aug 26, 2010)

Im leaving on vacation tomorrow ( for about 2 weeks).  Ill probably pick about 2 or 3 dozen tomatoes tomorrow night when i get home from work, and wont have the time to peel, cook , process... as i usually do.  So i need a very quick and easy way to store the tomatoes, so i can use them when i get back.  I was hoping just tossing them in the freezer would allow me to use them later on for soups, stews, sauces ...?

Is this ok ?  or is there something else i can do which requires little time and effort?

larry


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 26, 2010)

They will be mushy and have less flavor if you freeze them raw.  They'll only be good for sauces and soups etc.


----------



## billydaniels (Aug 26, 2010)

Cook them on stove top until skins just start to separate, then freeze.
Do not add any thing to them , there will be a lot of natural water in them that will protect there natural flavor

When you thaw them just pour off all that water and you will have your
tomato's back for sauces.


----------



## blissful (Aug 27, 2010)

Larry, I've heard if you core them and freeze them, when you thaw them the peels come right off. That would be the fastest way to deal with them.


----------



## GB (Aug 27, 2010)

Just don't forget that a particular flavor compound is destroyed once the tomato gets below 50 degrees F. I supposed it is better to freeze then and love some of the flavor then let them rot and lose them altogether. Personally, I would dry them in the oven or dehydrator if you have one.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 27, 2010)

It seems to me that the very reason for canning tomatoes in the first place is because of the problems associated with freezing them. You might consider passing them on to a neighbor or co-worker rather than let them spoil, even in the freezer.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 27, 2010)

Canning dates back to the days when many people were lucky to have an icebox


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 27, 2010)

Give them away..........


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 27, 2010)

Dang, guys!! I have been freezing whole tomatoes for years--they are great. NOT good for salads, of course, but great in soups and stews and sauces.

I don't core them, just toss them into ziplocks and freeze. When you get ready to use them, thaw them in a bowl of cold water for a few minutes, and the skins will slip right off. Chop them up while still a little frozen and use them.

Don't knock it til ya try it!!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 28, 2010)

sparrowgrass said:


> Dang, guys!! I have been freezing whole tomatoes for years--they are great. NOT good for salads, of course, but great in soups and stews and sauces.
> 
> I don't core them, just toss them into ziplocks and freeze. When you get ready to use them, thaw them in a bowl of cold water for a few minutes, and the skins will slip right off. Chop them up while still a little frozen and use them.
> 
> Don't knock it til ya try it!!



Thanks sparrowgrass...glad to hear this. For the first time, I've had an abundant crop of tomatoes, and there's no way I'll be canning them with all the horrors I've read here on canning.  If I ever had any notion of giving canning a try, it's long gone.


----------



## Katie H (Aug 28, 2010)

sparrowgrass said:


> Dang, guys!! I have been freezing whole tomatoes for years--they are great. NOT good for salads, of course, but great in soups and stews and sauces.
> 
> I don't core them, just toss them into ziplocks and freeze. When you get ready to use them, thaw them in a bowl of cold water for a few minutes, and the skins will slip right off. Chop them up while still a little frozen and use them.
> 
> Don't knock it til ya try it!!



Amen, sparrowgrass!  I've been doing the same thing and have never had any flavor problems.  I love using them in soups and especially chili.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know about anyone else, but I've never seen frozen whole tomatoes in the frozen vegetable case in any supermarket. There must be a reason for that - flavor or texture. If someone's not already making a buck doing it commercially, then.... well, let's just say I'm skeptical about any success of someone just throwing them into a freezer.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 28, 2010)

Selkie said:


> I don't know about anyone else, but I've never seen frozen whole tomatoes in the frozen vegetable case in any supermarket. There must be a reason for that - flavor or texture. If someone's not already making a buck doing it commercially, then.... well, let's just say I'm skeptical about any success of someone just throwing them into a freezer.



On the other hand Selkie, unlike improperly home canned tomatoes, they can do no harm.  I'm just not willing to take up the responsibilty canning anything after being here.


----------



## 4meandthem (Aug 28, 2010)

My supermarket has romas for .37lb right now!
I am going to try freezing them.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 28, 2010)

Kayelle said:
			
		

> there's no way I'll be canning them with all the horrors I've read here  on canning.  If I ever had any notion of giving canning a try, it's long  gone.



That's a very sad commentary ~~ Makes me wonder where was I when all of these "horror stores" we being told ~~ Nothing could be easier or simpler than canning tomatoes...


----------



## Claire (Aug 28, 2010)

In your case, freezing them sure beats wasting them.  Yes, when you take them out the skin peels off as easily as if you used the traditional method.  They are NOT salad or sandwich tomatoes.  If you have a food mill, China cap, or fine sieve, when you go to use them press them through to remove seeds, then reduce them in a pot and you will have a great base for a soup or sauce.  Reducing will give you a nice, rich tomato flavor.  Add some cream for a great soup or pasta sauce.  Alternately, take the entire tomatoes, thaw, chop, and throw into a pot of stock.  Strain when cooked a little, then add your favorite soup ingredients.

I do not ascribe to the panic mode of home canning ... I have many friends who home can and I am always thrilled to get a jar!  For me it isn't fear of canning, just the heat (I sweat like a stuck pig and my kitchen has no air conditioning) and the work involved.  So I freeze.  I usually don't freeze them whole, but I have, and some of my friends do when at wit's end at the end of the season.  They are delicious, but watery, so you do need to reduce them.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 29, 2010)

I first tried the whole tomato freezing thing years ago--I had 2 toddlers, a giant garden, and then, in July, I got a full-time job with a 2 hour commute.  NO time to can, so I just put the tomatoes into bread bags and put them in the freezer.  They were great, and I have done it ever since.

I also can tomato sauce and salsa, so I do have a comparison.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 29, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> That's a very sad commentary ~~ Makes me wonder where was I when all of these "horror stores" we being told ~~ Nothing could be easier or simpler than canning tomatoes...



You must be kidding Uncle Bob.......here's just *one* example of many, many threads to account for my "fear of canning".  I would guess I'm not alone.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f94/newbie-needs-help-with-canning-65552.html


----------



## blissful (Aug 29, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> That's a very sad commentary ~~ Makes me wonder where was I when all of these "horror stores" we being told ~~ Nothing could be easier or simpler than canning tomatoes...


 
I agree, and, a person can be taught skills to do this if they are willing.
It's easy.
A person, who is unwilling, cannot be taught to think or overcome fear in some cases.

Tomatoes can be safely water bath canned with an approved university extension recipe and the willingness to learn.


----------



## justplainbill (Aug 29, 2010)

Everyone on the canning side of my family lived well into their nineties; and they were using the zinc lid and wire bail glass top type jars.


----------



## silentmeow (Aug 29, 2010)

I freeze them as well.  I just cut the tops off and pop them in freezer bags.  The skins come off easily under running H2O and then I put them in a strainer to remove the excess H2O.  They are great for goulash and soups.  I never learned how to can and am actually afraid to do it.  The boiling liquids are a deterrent as I don't have AC and have lots of trouble with heat!  I'm making small batches of tomato sauce and some paste 'cause the tomatoes are not turning in quantity, only a few every day!  Darn hot weather!  I'd just say try it and if you don't like the results don't try it again!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 29, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> You must be kidding Uncle Bob.......here's just *one* example of many, many threads to account for my "fear of canning".  I would guess I'm not alone.
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f94/newbie-needs-help-with-canning-65552.html



Bless your heart...It doesn't take much to frighten you... Seriously..Your link clearly states "Newbie" (aka inexperienced)...Her concern seems to have revolved around the Canner itself and green beans...not tomatoes...The OP's concerns were expertly put to rest by Mcnerd...A long time member of Discuss Cooking, who is very knowledgeable on matters of Home Canning...He stays on the cutting edge of modern Home Canning methods paying close attention to the minutest details...He, SparrowGrass, and others are a great resource here on DC for anyone wanting to learn or improve their canning skills...The Ball Canning Book is an excellent resource, as is THIS link...HTH..........

Have Fun!!!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 29, 2010)

> Bless your heart...It doesn't take much to frighten you...



 No doubt about it, words like *botulism* scare the bejebbers outa me!!  Frankly that site added to the confirmation that I'll never be canning anything.
Just so you don't think I'm a light weight in the fear department, I've swam with sharks, and lived to tell the tale. Does that count?


----------



## lindatooo (Aug 29, 2010)

I've used my "Seal a Meal" with tomatoes and had great results!  The skin justs slips off and they are wonderful in sauces and salsas and even chopped salads.  Best of luck!  (since I just moved to Chicago and am living in a Condo a garden is not an option.....pine pine for my Oregon home!)


----------



## letscook (Aug 30, 2010)

I have frozen them right after picked and they came out ok for soups and sauces
but I reallly love to roast them in the oven, with onion cutup, garlic, salt and pepper,
then freeze them juices and all sooooooo much better. i hate canning,  so i do this and and put them into canning jars and freeze them. just remember fill only 3/4 full - leave expansion room. they come out fine, i use them for sauce, salsas, soup.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 30, 2010)

Put me in camp for freezing them. It is a simple and quick way to deal  with a large number of tomatoes. We have done this for many years....we have  canned tomatoes as well... I reckon my palate is not sufficiently  developed to detect loss of flavor.


----------



## 61Grampyjoe (Aug 30, 2010)

My wife's cousin picks em boils em skins em puts em in a blender and bags em up in quart? bags in the freezer.  4 strips of bacon, one bag of 'maters and a pound of speckled butter beans simmered for an hour with a lid on it.......nummy


----------

